# Alaskan Clydesdale



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

*Only in Alaska....... This guy raised an abandoned moose calf with his**
Horses, and believe it or not, he has trained it for lumber removal and
Other hauling tasks. Given the 2,000 pounds of robust muscle, and the
Splayed, grippy hooves, he claims it is the best work animal he has. He
Says the secret to keeping the moose around is a sweet salt lick,
Although during the rut he disappears for a couple of weeks, but always comes
Home.... Impressive!!*

*







*


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Moose are terrifying but that is so cool


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

That ia unbelievable. I have seen pictures of cows being ridden like horses, I've seen one at the local show but that is mad!!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

That is photoshopped. Look at how both piles of wood are identical - just flipped and the man is about to do up a buckle on a strap that isn't there..

HOWEVER -- moose have long been trained for harness. Unfortunately, they are only good for part of the year. When they are in rut, they are completely uncontrollable. I could find photos... maybe even some in my "old photo box" from our own family history, but it'd take a LOONG time...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Ahhh.. I see the photoshopping now. You can tell around the antlers too.

My FIL lives in Alaska and mentioned something about the fact that they are used in some places.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Did I mention that I have an eye exam next week?

Wow, I would have never noticed that. I got it as an email this morning and thought it was cool.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

snopes.com: Logging the Northern Way

Funny what people come up with!!!


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah it definately is photoshopped. But i bet something like this could happen, although bull moose are extremely agressive.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i thought i was going to be the party pooper and burst your bubble but yeah i thought it was cool too but its photoshopped. =\


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

girl_on_black_pony said:


> Yeah it definately is photoshopped. But i bet something like this could happen, although bull moose are extremely agressive.


Only during the rut. The rest of the year they can be handled.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i thought this one was cute!


















this ones totally irrelevant but wow.


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow, I've seen this photo before but I totally thought it was real. Why would I question it? I grew up in Maine and we have moose there. It's a big logging state and I actually know of a guy that uses moose. I don't know him personally, by my cousin does. That is totally photoshoped though, it was a good one though.

Jubilee


----------

